# A 9 YR OLD OKLAHOMA BOY BAGS A 41 POINT BUCK!!!



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

IF YOU WILL NOTICE IN THE PICTURES, THERE IS ELECTRIC FENCING WIRE ALL IN HIS HORNS. THAT WIRE HAD MYSTERIOUSLY WENT MISSING FROM HIS PAPA'S BLACK-EYED PEA PATCH.

Supposedly Cabelas has offered $150,000 for the deer.

One heck of a buck!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

woooo boy thats a big buck.....


----------



## Bergy (Apr 3, 2008)

I dont count 41 points (eastern count) on this deer. Not to take anything away from this buck, he's a hog.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

well looking at the pics. there is still some horn you cant see. What toad. That is hard to imagine seeing let alone killing.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That is great! If it was me I would tell Cabelas I would sell it but they would also have to pay for a replica mount and depending on which university the little guy decide to go to his college education would be fully funded.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

he was born in OK...he was ruined from the moment the doctor slapped him on the butt... :lol:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

So, is that a Typical or Non-Typical :wink: .....I would sell it. It's not worth $100,000 for me to hang it on my wall. A replica would do just fine.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

lol saw this on bowcountry


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

SOLD!! well if it were mine it would be


----------

